# Jan Dismas Zelenka, the "Czech Bach's" miraculous Missa Gratias agimus tibi. ZWV 13.



## kfriegedank

*Jan Dismas Zelenka, the "Czech Bach's" miraculous Missa Gratias agimus tibi. ZWV 13.*

With manuscript score I arranged from IMSLP, and currently working on a urtext edition of to release in the future:


----------

